# Slaughter House in Nashville, TN For Sale?



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

I was browsing Craigslist and come across an ad titled "Haunted House For Sale", to my surprise it was The Slaughter House in Nashville, TN. This attraction has been around forever, right in downtown Nashville. I was shocked to see it listed. Anyone know why they are shutting down? I have never been to the haunt, but it used to get heavy advertisement.

Here's the link: http://nashville.craigslist.org/bfs/4312353923.html

The price is steep, but I do see some high dollar items listed. A fire suppression management system itself is upwards of 6 figures. Wish they was willing to split, I'd grab a few items!


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

I saw this a couple weeks ago but it's just a little out of my price range right now.  
I did miss out on several good items right around halloween though. I just didn't pull the trigger soon enough and they got away. They were from another haunt that was closing the doors. Maybe next time!


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

The haunt podcasts have all commented on how bad the business has been for the last 2 years due to the weather, etc... I don't know any specifics on this haunt, but I imagine this is a major factor. Running a pro haunt is also as volatile as running a restaurant... with partners bailing, illnesses occurring, and likely spouses begging the the financial bleeding stop. I envy pro hunters, but anyone pursuing that better have a helluva backup funding, business education, and an insane level of luck.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

There is an effort underway by some of its staff to save it. I also read something about losing there lease. The effort to save it using "go fund me" I think, was post on the haunt actors group on Facebook. They need to raise the sale amount and find a new building and it will become a actor run haunt. It is a far stretch to achieve.


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow. That's really too bad to hear. Hopefully they manage to pull some resources together and keep it going. if anyone gets more info, keep us all posted.

-drew


----------

